# Inshore Team Name Ideas



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Folks,

I need a little pff input/ideas on something. I'm about to start fishing two different tournament series her in the next few weeks, and my partners and I are trying to figure out a team name and have run outta ideas. If yall don't mind through me some team names out here if you can thinkup any good ones.

We dont need to be team: ???? We need some creative genius! Help me out guys.


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Team Inshorgasim

Im assuming you will be fishing inshore?


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

> *Cobiacatcher (2/14/2010)*Team Inshorgasim
> 
> 
> 
> Im assuming you will be fishing inshore?




LOL. I can't beat that.


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Just a thought....but all the tournament series in this area do not ask for a team name. They introduce you and your partners first and last name so you don't necessarily have to have one. Assuming that you are talking about redfishing? Most team names are strictly madefor local tournaments.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

TEAM "RUN-A-GROUND"


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

TEAM "ANKLE DEEP"


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Cobiacatcher (2/14/2010)*Team Inshorgasim
> 
> Im assuming you will be fishing inshore?


*I'm not sure I would go with that, unless my partner was my wife...*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Cobiacatcher (2/14/2010)*Team Inshorgasim
> ...


That would make perfect sense for you Curtis.:moon


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Splittine (2/14/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (2/14/2010)*
> ...


*I think Iwould rather be Team "ThunderStick", I don't see going to scales and being introduced as Team "InshoreOrgasim" and Jimmy being my partner...
*


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Grass Roots.......


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

"Skinny Bottom"


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

slot hunters


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *reelhappy (2/14/2010)*slot hunters


Think we have a winner.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

You could do alot with the word Slot or Slots.

"Playing the Slots"

"Longshot Slots"

"Dollar Slots"

"Nickle Slots"

"Slot in the Dark"


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

"Slot Management"

"Upper Slot Management"


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

red addiction


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive allways liked. "KOOKADOO"


----------



## snakeman14 (Apr 17, 2008)

red fever


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys,

Thanks for all the ideas and keep em coming. I really like where this slot thing is going too! Brant I understand I really dont need a team name for most club/association tournys but there is another cause for me to come up with one and something good as well.

Thanks yall


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

-----SLOTLINE-----


----------

